#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Шамар Ринпоче и создание группы «Путь Бодхи» в Москве

## Novozhilov Sergey

*Дорогие друзья! С радостью сообщаем вам новости - 
Шамар Ринпоче дал свое благословение на создание группы «Путь Бодхи» в Москве!* 

Группа «Путь Бодхи» в Москве создана для совместного изучения учений Будды и обретения навыков медитации, учитывая потребности и условия тех, кто приходит к Дхарме сегодня.

Приглашаем вас на практику Ченрези (Авалокитешвара)
22 сентября начало в  17-30,
25 сентября начало в 18-00.
Малый зал в клубе САТ НАМ, ул. Покровка, д.6. , м. Китай-город, м. Чистые пруды.

Также мы с радостью сообщаем вам, что Шамар Ринпоче планирует приехать с визитом в Россию в мае-июне 2011г. Шамар Ринпоче посетит Москву и Санкт-Петербург, даст желающим возможность принять буддийское прибежище и обет Бодхисаттвы. Также будут даны наставления по практикам Шаматха и Випашьяна, и посвящения.
http://vkontakte.ru/club19970215

«Путь Бодхи» - интернациональная организация буддийских центров учреждена  в 1996г. и находится под духовным руководством Шамаром Ринпоче. Официальный англоязычный сайт: http://www.bodhipath.org/ 

…отрывок из письма Шамара Ринпоче на его официальном сайте http://www.shamarpa.com/:

Центры Путь Бодхи это в первую очередь образовательные центры. Это места, где вы можете узнать о Дхарме, освоить и практиковать медитацию, продолжая жить нормальной жизнью. Путь Бодхи это не организация принуждающая к обязательным правилам поведения. Нравственные устои которые мы поддерживаем, это просто избегание 10 неблагих действий: связанных с телом (убийство, воровство и неподобающие интимные отношения), с речью (ложь, клевета, сеяние распрей и грубость) и умом (враждебность, алчность и невежество).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.09.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Во как! 
Я ранее слышал, что Шамар Тулку зарекался приезжать в РФ ( что-то ему здесь не нравилось).
Я так понимаю,  его приглашение не связано с организацией Алмазный Путь?

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Я так понимаю,  его приглашение не связано с организацией Алмазный Путь?


Не связано: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2549-210.html

В центрах просили информацию не распростронять "до выяснения".

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Ну  наконец то. Началось!. :Wink: 


 Революция о которой так долго говорили......ээээээ......(ну сами знаете кто)...
 свершилась!!!!!


 Ура товарищи!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Нандзед Дордже (23.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Весьма любопытное сообщение в теме по выше приведенной Denli ссылке:



> "в качестве эксперимента я развесил на стенах групп Карма Кагью (вконтакте) вот такое объявление:
> 
> Мы с радостью сообщаем вам, что Шамар Ринпоче планирует приехать с визитом в Россию в мае-июне 2011г. Шамар Ринпоче посетит Москву и Санкт-Петербург, даст желающим возможность принять буддийское прибежище и обет Бодхисаттвы. Также будут даны наставления по практикам Шаматха и Випашьяна и посвящения. http://vkontakte.ru/club19970215
> 
> провисели ровно рабочий день, потом некий человек по имени Станислав Богатин, являясь админом многих этих групп,
> написал мне в личку следующее:
> 
> "Артем, привет! К сожалению, вынуждены временно удалять ваши приглашения до прояснения ситуации. Мы искренне рады предстоящему визиту Шамара Ринпоче, но рассылаются приглашения по группам центров Ламы Оле. По ряду чисто технических причин нам необходимо уточнить ситуацию. В случае полной ясности можете рассчитывать на нашу полную поддержку. Спасибо за понимание!"
> 
> ...

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Неужели ............ Большевики?  :Smilie: ))))))

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Неужели ............ Большевики? ))))))


 А.... война план покажет, как грится. Где большевики, где меньшивики?

 но главное-процесс пошёл. :Big Grin: 
 Как Михал Сергеич говаривал

----------

Dondhup (23.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Что-то меняется.
Недавно списывался с одним человеком из КК АП.
Буквально еще позавчера у них никакой информации о Шамарпе и его организации еще не было по рассылке. Наверное перемены не за горами.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм... КИБИ то в Элисте откроется вновь?

----------

Нандзед Дордже (23.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кхм... КИБИ то в Элисте откроется вновь?


Насколько известно - скорее нет, чем да.
Такая же ситуация и с буддийским институтом или университетом. Отказано в помещении, насколько слышал. Впрочем кто мешает обратиться к учителям с соответствующими просьбами об организации института и в центральной части РФ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Насколько известно - скорее нет, чем да.
> Такая же ситуация и с буддийским институтом или университетом. Отказано в помещении, насколько слышал. Впрочем кто мешает обратиться к учителям с соответствующими просьбами об организации института и в центральной части РФ?


Не обязательно в центральной... Час езды электричкой в ленинградском направлении было бы самое то, в мелком городишке ("где-то между Ленинградом и Москвой" (с))

----------


## Джигме

> Ну  наконец то. Началось!.
> 
> 
>  Революция о которой так долго говорили......ээээээ......(ну сами знаете кто)...
>  свершилась!!!!!
> 
> 
>  Ура товарищи!!!!!


Эх не с того города начали, сразу видно иностранцы :Smilie:  Ведь все россияне знают что город революций не Москва а Питер!

----------

Dondhup (23.09.2010), куру хунг (23.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

В Москве говорят прета много, а у нас лусов  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Будем надеяться, что перемены к лучшему.

----------

Dondhup (23.09.2010), А н д р е й (28.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.09.2010), Марина В (24.09.2010), Нандзед Дордже (23.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------


## Konchok Dorje

Поясните, пожалуйста, невежде, а что собственно происходит?

----------


## Клим Самгин

скорее всего происходит накопление неблагой кармы посредством раздувания сплетен =)

----------

Don (25.08.2011), Konchok Dorje (24.09.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

Хм, объявление о создании центров Шамара Ринпоче в РФ- это сплетни?
Также для интересующихся- некая Светлана , участвующая в создании этих центров, "исключена" из БЦ АП самоличным письмом ламы Оле Нидала. Тоже сплетни?

----------

Dondhup (24.09.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011), куру хунг (24.09.2010), Нандзед Дордже (24.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Было бы интересно почитать это письмо, чтобы быть в курcе за что Оле исключает из АП.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Было бы интересно почитать это письмо, чтобы быть в курcе за что Оле исключает из АП.


На дхарма-орг выложено.
Там не только за это исключают.

----------

Dondhup (24.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Сектантство- страшная опасность для Дхармы.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (23.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я не знаю, у меня есть друзья, которые в КК АП и очень серьезные практикующие. Нендро закончили, с тибетского переводят. Поэтому, я бы воздержалась от крайних суждений. Во всем есть какой-то смысл. И все, что ни делается - к лучшему!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

У мня то ж есть хорошие знакомый связанные с АП, но если человек встает на сектантскую позицию то сказать что это не верно не будет крайним суждением.
Или мы все объявим свои школы и линии самыми буддийскими а остальных еретиками?
У меня точно не получиться разве что всю тибетскую линию объявить единсвенно верной - но это противоречит духу Учения.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я сама - сектант, поэтому не знаю  :Smilie: 

У меня нет знакомых из КК АП, которые бы занимали сектантскую позицию. Они все в курсе, что да как.. Просто они преданны КК, Кармапе и все такое. Они не меняют своих линии преемственности, практикуют серьезно, переводят и к организатору сети БЦ относятся с чю, но оч. серьезно  :Smilie: 

Давайте не будем флудить в ЭТОЙ теме  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Сектантство- страшная опасность для Дхармы.


Точно-точно  :Wink:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Это все ерунда, ребята. Главное, чтобы Учителя приезжали и Дхарма как-никак расцветала и процветала у нас, а для этого главное - практика  
> И я очень рада, что будет еще один Дхарма Центр, тем более, основанный таким высоким Ламой, как Шамар Ринпоче


Маша, как мы видим , не всем в РФ этого хочется...
Вспоминаю. как Оле сказал в 2005 на лекции в Мск : " Центры тиб лам на Западе, использующие традиционные методы ( пуджи и проч), не имеют ни пути, ни цели"
и если Вы походите плотно в любой БЦ Ап, то увидите, что ученики вполне это мнение разделяют.

----------

Don (25.08.2011), Dondhup (24.09.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Konchok Dorje

Друзья, зря вы так критично относитесь к деятельности каких-то конкретных учителей, все таки они распространяют Дхарму, и люди имеют хоть какой-то контакт с Учением, уверен на 100%, есть хорошие практики в центрах АП, главное вреда не приносят.

37 Практик Бодхисаттв:

32

Если, движимый страстями, я говорю об ошибках 
Других Бодхисаттв, то тем самым я сам совершаю ошибку. 
Потому не болтать об ошибках всех тех, 
Кто ступил на путь Махаяны – это практика Бодхисаттвы.

----------

Алексей Е (25.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Можно говорить не об ошибках Учителей а о том какие положения соответствую канону а какие нет.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (23.06.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Можно говорить не об ошибках Учителей а о том какие положения соответствую канону а какие нет.


Ключевой момент, мне кажется, убедиться перед этим, что ты не _движим страстями_.

----------

Ho Shim (27.09.2010), Konchok Dorje (25.09.2010), Svarog (27.09.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011), Маша_ла (25.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (28.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот именно, что мы - которые ничего не делаем ни для практики, ни для Дхармы, горазды осуждать человека, который делает очень много, на протяжении десятилетий и посвятил этому жизнь. Да, человек совершает ошибки, но кто их не совершает. А мы только горазды его осуждать, что мы еще можем?
Я смотрю на качество его учеников, в т.ч. его бывших учеников, которые сейчас его осуждают, и я понимаю, что несмотря на все свои несовершенства. человек делает главное - правильно. Иначе у него бы ничего не получилось.

----------

Don (25.08.2011), Konchok Dorje (25.09.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Я смотрю на качество его учеников, в т.ч. его бывших учеников, которые сейчас его осуждают, и я понимаю, что несмотря на все свои несовершенства. человек делает главное - правильно. Иначе у него бы ничего не получилось.


Да бросьте вы, Маша. Какая-нибудь Алла Бооорисовна тоже на сцене много лет, и у нее все получается. Но это не значит, что она главное делает правильно.

Иными словами, что объединяет ОН и АБ? То, что оба грамотно работают на публику: говорят то, что публика ждет, и получают в ответ от зрителей заряд положительных эмоций. Но это не делает их ближе к буддизму, скорее к девалоке.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), куру хунг (25.09.2010), Лада Никитина (28.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (28.09.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Было бы интересно почитать это письмо, чтобы быть в курcе за что Оле исключает из АП.


В оригинале так:



> As Svetlana is now working for another organisation she should not visit our centers because it has proven to cause much confusion inside the sanghas. She should focus on building up her center and we wish her good luck for that. She can in no way act or invite teachers on our behalf.
> With all best wishes from Bulgaria, much growth here.
> Yours Lama Ole


А в моем вольном переводе будет так:



> Поскольку Светлана сейчас работает над другим проектом (для другой организации), ей не следует посещать наши центры, поскольку доказано: это вносит в общины разлад. Ей следует сфокусироваться на строительстве собственного центра, и мы желаем ей удачи в этом. Так же она не имеет никакого права приглашать учителей от нашего лица.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями из Богларии. Ваш лама Оле.

----------

Dondhup (25.09.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Поскольку Светлана сейчас работает над другим проектом (для другой организации), ей не следует посещать наши центры, поскольку доказано: это вносит в общины разлад."
Представляю как долго бы просуществовал Дхарма в нашем мире если бы все Учителя стали придерживаться такого подхода.....

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (23.06.2011), куру хунг (25.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.09.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

Не разлад, а пресловутую "confusion" - запутанность.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Юй Кан (25.09.2010)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

С форума http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2549-270.html



> Сообщение от Лалай Лала
> 
>   to Svetlana Kuzmina
> 
> 
> *А открыть центр Шамарпы в Москве вам поручил Кармапа или Шамарпа?*
> 
> Это было предложение Шамара Ринпоче. Кстати, весьма неожиданное для нас. 
> Кармапа благословил этот проект тоже, в этот же день.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С форума http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2549-270.html


На том же форуме Светлана сказала, что обучать будут учителя Дагпо Кагью (если память не изменяет), а не Карма Кагью Камцханг. И что самое интересное - такой утверждает (по ее словам) Шамарпа.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

*Линия Кагью* произошла от великого йогина Тилопы (988—1089), который жил в Северной Индии. Тилопа получил четыре особые передачи (Тиб: bka' babs bzhi) и в совершенстве овладел ими. Именно поэтому название «Кагью» иногда интерпретируется как сокращение от «кабаб жии гью па» (тиб: bka' babs bzhi’i brgyud pa) — Линия Четырёх Передач.
Несмотря на то, что имеют место некоторые расхождения в исторических источниках относительно того, какие мастера связаны с той или иной из четырёх передач, большинство соглашаются с тем, что первая из четырёх исходила от Нагарджуны и состояла из двух тантр, «Сангва Дюпа Тантры» (Санскр: Гухьясамаджа) и «Денши Тантры».
Она также включает в себя практики, называемые «Иллюзорное Тело» (Тиб: sgyu-lus) и «Перенос Сознания» (Тиб: 'pho-ba). Вторая особая передача пришла от Накпопы и включала тантру под названием «Гьюма Ченмо» (Санскр: Махамая), а также практику «Осознанного Сна» (Тиб: rmi-lam). Третья особая передача пришла от Лавапы. Она включает в себя «Демчок Тантру» (Санскр: Чакрасамвара) и практику «Ясного Света» (Тиб: 'od-gsal). Четвёртую передала Кхандро Калпа Зангмо, и она включает тантру, известную как «Гьепа Дордже» (Санскр: Хеваджра) и практику «Внутреннего Тепла» («Туммо») (Тиб: gtum mo).
Эти учения Тилопа передал Наропе (1016—1100), и они были систематизированы как Шесть Йог Наропы, которые считаются одним из центральных учений в Линии Кагью. Наропа передал свои знания Марпе (1012—1097), великому переводчику, который трижды приезжал из Тибета в Индию за наставлениями, и, вернувшись впоследствии в Тибет, распространил учения Дхармы там.
Его ученик, Миларепа mi la ras pa) (1052—1135), стал одним из величайших йогинов Тибета. Посредством настойчивости в практике Махамудры и Шести Йог Наропы, он обрёл глубокую реализацию абсолютной природы реальности.
Передачу Миларепы продолжил Гампопа (sgam po pa) (1079—1153), врач из Дагпо. Он проходил обучение в традиции Кадампа, которая является постепенным путём, включающим так называемые учения Лам Рим. Он также встретился с Миларепой и достиг реализации абсолютной реальности под его руководством. Он основывал монастыри, много учил и обрёл много учеников. Четверо из его учеников основали четыре основные школы Кагью.
Полную же передачу Махамудры от Гампопы получил именно первый Кармапа, Дюсум Кхьенпа. Восемь меньших линий Кагью основали последователи Пхагдру Дордже Гьялпо (более известного как Пхагмодрупа) — другого ученика Гампопы.
*Различные линии Кагью не считаются бо́льшими или меньшими с точки зрения содержащихся в них учений, в этом отношении они равны.* 
http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B3%D1%8C%D1%8E
*  Дагпо Кагью*
"Дагпо Кагью" дословный перевод означает: передача наставлений (канона) Дагпо (Dvags Рo). Дагпо - одно из имен великого ученого и йога Гампопы, который жил в долине Дагпо и сыграл решающую роль в учреждении этой школы в Тибете.
*Основателем школы был Марпа Лотсава* (также известный как Чо Кьи Ло Дре, 1012-1099). В начале он обучался у Дрогми Лотсавы ('Brog Mi Lo Tsa Ba, 993-1050) в Тибете, а затем три раза путешествовал в Индию и четыре раза в Непал. Он получил учения от 108 учителей. Двумя его основными учителями были Индийские Махасиддхи Майтрипа и Наропа, оба относятся к восьмидесяти четырем Буддийским Махасиддхам Индии. У этих реализованных учителей, он обучался многим тантрическими учениям, включая доктрину Махамудры.

----------

Don (25.08.2011), Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> На том же форуме Светлана сказала, что обучать будут учителя Дагпо Кагью (если память не изменяет), а не Карма Кагью Камцханг. И что самое интересное - такой утверждает (по ее словам) Шамарпа.


Дагпо Кагью - это название центров Шамарпы во Франции, как Алмазный путь, или Дзогчен Община. Это не то Дагпо кагью, которое включает все линии от Гампопы. "Учителя Дагпо кагью" тут скорее всего европейские ламы, прошедшие 3-х летние ретриты во Франции + тибетские ламы, поддержавшие Шамарпу.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

Может и так... Кто только теперь Дагпо не зовётся!.. Тибет дело тёмное 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Но, по крайней мере, ясно с кого они хотели бы брать пример!

----------


## Вова Л.

> Может и так... Кто только теперь Дагпо не зовётся!.. Тибет дело тёмное 
> 
> Но, по крайней мере, ясно с кого они хотели бы брать пример!


Ничего криминального в этом, безусловно, нету. Ну назвали свою организацию "Дакпо Кагью" и назвали - они же ведь к Дакпо относятся. Могли бы назвать "Карма Кагью", или "Камцанг". Я просто объяснил, что под "Дакпо Кагью" Шамарпа, скорее всего, имел ввиду свою организацию.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ничего криминального в этом, безусловно, нету. Ну назвали свою организацию "Дакпо Кагью" и назвали - они же ведь к Дакпо относятся. Могли бы назвать "Карма Кагью", или "Камцанг". Я просто объяснил, что под "Дакпо Кагью" Шамарпа, скорее всего, имел ввиду свою организацию.


Ну что же. Шамар решил наверное вернуться к истокам школы. Тоже приятно  :Smilie: 

Novozhilov Sergey. Конечно спасибо, что написали. Хотя если писали для меня, то это было несколко без надобности.

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

Ну, конечно, не только для вас, хотя и не без этого!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

:Embarrassment:   Снова про  Дагпо: 
Открываем брошюру *"Практика медитации на Ламу"* ("Буддизм Алмазного Пути", Нендро упражнение 4) 
*Читаем - стр. 8:*
 "Это медитация на Ламу. Выполняя её мы получаем быстрое благословение. Особенность линии Дагпо Кагью в том что это линия передачи преданности и благословение - велико. Поэтому ученики медитируют без сомнений и с однонаправленным умом."
*На стр. 20:*
Краткое призывание учителей линии  передачи
..."Бесподобные Дагпо Кагью...Воодушевите нас своим примером!"

----------


## Мейова

у каждого свое мнение.я за КРАСНОДАР

----------

Кузьмич (07.10.2010)

----------


## Kamala

Нда, как прав был Дзонгсар Ринпоче, утверждая "что буддизму нужно сегодня - так это желтая газета, с откровениями про лам..." (июль, 2010) Может, пора подумать над запуском такого проекта?

----------

Don (25.08.2011), Konchok Dorje (29.09.2010), Yeshe_Damo (07.10.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011), Нандзед Дордже (30.09.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (06.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Нда, как прав был Дзонгсар Ринпоче, утверждая "что буддизму нужно сегодня - так это желтая газета, с откровениями про лам..." (июль, 2010) Может, пора подумать над запуском такого проекта?


Зачем плодить прожекты? Это уже давно и успешно здесь происходит!
Газету делают люди. И те кто пишет, и те кто читает. *Событие* всегда нейтрально, основной "бульон" случается при толковании и оценке, а люди, всё те-же...

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

*Визит ламы Ванду в Россию в августе 2011*
Дорогие друзья!
В Россию с визитом групп Путь Бодхи приезжает Лама Ванду.
Его визит продлится с 30 июля по 30 августа 2011 г. Расписание его визита включает
посещение Москвы и С.Петербурга, а также проведение 10-ти дневного ретрита в Подмосковье,
в известном ретритном центре Кунпенлинг.

Предварительное расписание визита и программа ретрита

30 июля - Прилет из Германии в Москву 
с 1 по 10 августа - ретрит в Кунпенлинге
1. Обьяснения по Нендро, основополагающим упражнениям.
2. Лунг на 3 текста по Махамудре 9-го Кармапы Вангчука Дордже.
3. Обьяснения и медитации Шине и Лхагтонг 

с 11 по 21 августа - Программа в Москве
с 22 по 29 августа - Программа в С.Петербурге
30 августа - Отлет из С.Петербурга в Дели

О детальной программе, а также регистрации на ретрит мы обьявим через
несколько дней на нашем сайте www.bodhipath.ru или www.kagyupa.org
Следите за нашими объявлениями в ЖЖ - http://community.livejournal.com/bodhi_path_msk
ВКонтакте - http://vkontakte.ru/club19970215
Фейсбуке - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002004458231

*Открыта регистрация на ретрит!*

Ретрит будет проходить в Подмосковье в ретритном месте Кунпенлинг.
1-3 августа - объяснение и практика Нёндро( Простирания, медитация Дордже Семпа, Подношение Мандалы, Гуру-Йога);
4,5 августа - Передача (лунг) на 3 текста Махамудры 9-го Кармапы,
6-10 августа - объяснение и практика медитаций Шине, Лхактонг и Тонглен.
Можно участвовать как во всей программе ретрита, так и в части программы.

*Получить более подробную информацию о ретрите, 
а также зарегистрироваться можно здесь - http://kagyupa.org/news003.html*

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

*
Изменения по программе Ламы Ванду в Санкт-Петербурге*

*24 августа, среда – изменения!*
(10:00 - 12:30) Утренняя сессия - Садхана Ченрези-Тонглен, объяснение, лунг, практика
(15:00 – 17:30) Дневная сессия - Шиней-Лхактонг, объяснение, практика
(19:30 – 22:00) Вечерняя сессия - Шиней-Лхактонг, объяснение, практика

*25 августа,четверг – изменения!*
(10:00 - 12:30) Утренняя сессия - Садхана Ченрези-Тонглен, объяснение, лунг, практика
(15:00 – 17:30) Дневная сессия - Индивидуальные объяснение по практикам
(19:30 – 22:00) Вечерняя сессия - Шиней-Лхактонг, объяснение, практика

*26 августа, пятница – изменения!*
(10:00 - 12:30) Утренняя сессия - Садхана Зеленой Тары (возможно изменение!)
(15:00 – 17:30) Дневная сессия - Садхана Зеленой Тары объяснение, лунг, практика
(19:30 – 22:00) Вечерняя сессия - Махакала пуджа 14-го Кармапы, объяснение, лунг, практика

*27 августа, суббота – изменения!*
(10:00 - 12:30) Утренняя сессия - Культурная программа
(15:00 – 17:30) Дневная сессия - Практика совместно с Ламой одной из полученных садхан
(19:30 – 22:00) Вечерняя сессия - Лунг на Сутру Сердца и лунг на текст "Семь пунктов Тренировки ума"(Лоджонг) по комментарию Джамгона Конгтрула Первого

*28 августа, воскресенье – изменения!*
(10:00 - 12:30) Утренняя сессия - Практика совместно с Ламой одной из полученных садхан
(15:00 – 17:30) Дневная сессия - Практика совместно с Ламой одной из полученных садхан
(19:30 – 22:00) Вечерняя сессия - Лунг на два текста Махамудры 9-го Кармапы Ванчуга Дордже
*
29 августа, понедельник – изменения!*
(10:00 - 12:30) Утренняя сессия - Культурная программа
(15:00 – 17:30) Дневная сессия - Практика совместно с Ламой одной из полученных садхан
(19:30 – 22:00) Вечерняя сессия - Благославление детей и общее, практика совместно с Ламой

30 августа, вторник
Отъезд Ламы (10:00 - 12:30)

Рекомендованное пожертвование: одна сессия - 200 руб.; полный день - 500 руб.
Адрес проведения курса - ул. Лахтинская д.9, кв.3, (смотреть на карте) ст.М. "Чкаловская" идти по Малому проспекту в сторону ст.М."Петроградская", на домофоне набрать 3, второй этаж.
*
Любая дополнительная информация по телефону +7(951)649-99-38 Татьяна.*

----------


## Casik

> "Поскольку Светлана сейчас работает над другим проектом (для другой организации), ей не следует посещать наши центры, поскольку доказано: это вносит в общины разлад."
> Представляю как долго бы просуществовал Дхарма в нашем мире если бы все Учителя стали придерживаться такого подхода.....


а я например, не вижу ничего плохого ни в Светланином проекте, ни в словах Оле. Обычная ситуация с учителем и выросшим учеником. Чего все раскудахтались по этому поводу?

----------

